# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  СПб - встреча?

## davidSPB

привет! я учусь в СПбе на месяц и хотел бы встретиться с русскями людьми. я из Австрии и знаю немецкий и английский.

----------


## Оля

Привет! А в каком вузе учишься? 
Приезжай в Москву  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

я думаю что он сейчас в питере, а зачем ему в москву?  ::

----------


## Оля

> я думаю, что он сейчас в питере

 Это я поняла   ::     

> а зачем ему в москву?

 Тоже неплохой город   ::

----------


## davidSPB

поеду в москву через месяц чтобы там учиться, но сейчас учусь в государственном университете Питера..

----------

